# name this breed!



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

i got this bird a while ago, with one other like it in heft, shape size, and thick muscle tone, along with two lighter, thinner/finer framed and rounded rollers with smaller beaks. im trying to think if this and its female, were supposed to be homers, or rollers. im curious if theyre half and half or mixes, as swear remember that they rolled when first went to feed them when brought home.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The person you go it from didn't know? A better picture would help.. it doesnt look like a homer... it does look like a roller or a tippler, which can be very similar. Though tipplers can be the size of rollers they can be larger also where i believe rollers have a more set size. I would go with a roller, and thats only based off that it is an ash red velvet, where ash red are less common in tipplers.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

it's not a bermingham roller.. for sure, i have 4 and they look nothing like this guy in the head shape, this could be a cross of some kind...


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

What color is its eyes? Its hard to tell without seeing it perform. But usually rollers have a small beak and more apple body shape. Tipplers often look identical to rollers, but can be bigger. Tipplers also usually have a long wingspan, and when standing their primary flight usually ends close to where the tail ends. There are a wide variety of shapes of tumblers and highfliers, but if the guy you got them from kept homers and rollers, it kind of looks like a cross between the two.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

well remember he said i was getting a pair of each, but forget if that was the one he was pointing to to show if it and blond one were supposed to be rollers ( i was busy inspecting them, as this one had broken foot, and the one roller had broken leg..). ill try to get a pic of them all standing still together. lol thatll be fun im sure!

how do i put new pics on here???


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Def. not a birmingham roller as horseart4u has pointed out, Looks crossed to me, Roller x racer but we are limited on breeds here in NZ so may be a breed im not familiar with


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

well i got them young, before cere changed color, aLL EXCEPT THE ONE ROLLER I HAVE NOW. they were out once or twice as i apparently hadnt secured the door good enough and wind opened it up or something, and they were everywere, on my balcony and then roof temp, till the one born here, was sent out to bring them back to cage. odd non really flew at all, like they didnt know how or ever had, or they were just getting a feel for area and stretching wings (those four id gotten from same guy at time, have wings that seem to not open all the way, and was told to keep them in low cages for the two i know were supposed to be rollers, so they never learn to fly or stretch, so when let out they dont go high, far, or for long, and supposedly roll better.

some newer ones have really pretty "roller eyes" of differant types, so im hopefull these at least would roll if were flown, though they were in really bad shape and need probly till spring inside to recoop, and hopefully get helthy, as seem were just taken way to young, or are vary under nourished and runty compared to the rest.. havent seen any of them do any tricks at all though, but mostly been keeping in low grated quarintine cage, just to be safe for now even though been about a MONTH, AS THEYR NOT TOLERANT TO chill at all it seems.


----------

